# Drain/Vent



## MikeyP (Oct 1, 2008)

It may be a long sweep where the drain meets the vent not a long sanitary tee. I don't know the difference


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

male adapter


----------



## MikeyP (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you know if my layout of fittings is correct?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## MikeyP (Oct 1, 2008)

Does this look ok? Double sink vanity venting to the right of both sinks


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks fine. I would have used a directional "T" but for this you shouldn't have a problem with a sanitary "T".

What you need now to tie in your sink drains is a 1 1/2" male adapter for the the size of pipe you uses. I can't tell by the pics but it looks like 2"

Don't for get to couple the splice between the "T" and "90"deg

before you install the sinks make sure you install the drain/pop-up assy. It is easier to do while out rather than trying to do it while the sink is installed.

After you have the sink installed all you need to do is to install a P-trap off the sink drain to the male adapter.

What are you doing for Hot/Cold water supply?


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

It should work fine as long as you arent having it inspected. If you are, then you may have a problem with that tee on its side. At least you would here. Here it would have to be a tee-wye aka a combo fitting (wye and street 45) like you have on the vertical section. These can be a PIA when you're fighting for room. You cant have a tee on its side or on its back for drainage. In addition, your trap to vent distance may be a bit long...not sure. Its rather hard to tell from a picture. If the trap is too far from the vent you could cut in a tee or tee wye on its back between the two drains then back vent it into the stack. But, like I said what you have there should work fine as long as you arent having it inspected.

The fitting at the wall is called a trap adapter or around here we call them "desankos". Not sure why the desanko name...probably a brand from way back.


----------

